# Blonde Jokes



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*"Blonde Joke"* 87 hits
*Sick Blonde Joke* 152 hits.
Interesting :?: 
Discuss :!: 8)


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

Where are these jokes?


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

gerardjanice said:


> Where are these jokes?


Sorry you didn't see them as such


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

DOH :roll:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

What blondes?  

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well I've been drinking a lot of Leffe Blonde lately. :lol: 

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We need a breakdown of the profiles of the "hitters".

The data might reveal that the viewers are all blonde - and possibly from Essex.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

TDG, I am not getting involved in any more of your joke postings    

Got into enough trouble last time.

     

Keith


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Talking of jokes - where is Gorman?


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

gudlucker said:


> TDG, I am not getting involved in any more of your joke postings   . Keith


Oh go on Keith - that one was especially for you :lol:


----------

